# My husband is so sweet :-)



## grayceworks (Oct 27, 2013)

I just woke up from a nap to find that he has decided to rearrange the whole kitchen for me so that I have an entire cabinet to myself for soaping supplies.  

---------------------
My tablet has a wonky on-screen keyboard with a mind of its own -- ignore the typos :-/


----------



## Tienne (Oct 27, 2013)

Aww, your post made me smile so much. Being taken out to dinner or getting a bunch of flowers is always nice, but when men do things like your husband did for you, THAT is what I call romantic. What a sweet man.


----------



## renata (Oct 27, 2013)

Aww, that's sooo nice!


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 28, 2013)

I KNOW! It was such a surprise! He makes me fall in love all over again every day.


----------



## Tienne (Oct 28, 2013)

If only all men knew how easy it is get us women feeling all warm and fuzzy inside. It's not about how many things they can buy us or how much money they make, but it's the little things they do to make us feel loved and cared for that matter and your hubby has cracked the code! You've definitely found yourself a keeper! 

Geez, I'm such a softie when it comes to romance. I always cry at weddings, too. LOL Had anyone told me, I would feel all mushy inside over hearing about someone getting a soaping cabinet, I wouldn't have believed it... but there you have it. LOL Congrats on both the fab cabinet and the just as fab hubby.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 29, 2013)

That was so sweet! I love when couples are nice to each other, and are appreciative of the things the other person does. Now make that man some really nice soap!


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 29, 2013)

I think I'll make him a nice shaving soap, like the recipe in that thread here. He'll like that 

---------------------
My tablet has a wonky on-screen keyboard with a mind of its own -- ignore the typos :-/


----------



## neeners (Oct 29, 2013)

how sweet!!  he's a keeper!!!


----------



## elmtree (Nov 16, 2013)

grayceworks said:


> I think I'll make him a nice shaving soap, like the recipe in that thread here. He'll like that
> 
> ---------------------
> My tablet has a wonky on-screen keyboard with a mind of its own -- ignore the typos :-/



That's awesome! You know my hubby is the same way. He's always doing sweet things for me like that and I take care of him as well. I think  in this busy age we sometimes forget to make our spouses feel special.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Nov 16, 2013)

How nice! Isn't it great when they enable you in your addiction?!


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 17, 2013)

I made him the shaving soap, and he loves it!  I do think that is one key to a good relationship, is to remember the little things to make each other feel special and not taken for granted. 

And yes, he is a great enabler! lol  Yesterday he brought me home 3 little tins that had impressions of x-mas figures, like santa and a snowman, and a x-mas tree, and said he thought I could make cute soap molds from them.


----------



## elmtree (Nov 18, 2013)

grayceworks said:


> I made him the shaving soap, and he loves it!  I do think that is one key to a good relationship, is to remember the little things to make each other feel special and not taken for granted.
> 
> And yes, he is a great enabler! lol  Yesterday he brought me home 3 little tins that had impressions of x-mas figures, like santa and a snowman, and a x-mas tree, and said he thought I could make cute soap molds from them.



That's adorable! He must have mad crafty ideas! My husband is my label maker/designer for my products. Won't even let me touch the labels lol He's refinishing an old trunk from the 1800's for our first craft fair this week. Our theme is vintage. Isn't it awesome to be able to share in your soap making fun!?


----------



## DottieF. (Nov 18, 2013)

That's very nice of him, but, frankly, I'd want to shoot my husband if he rearranged the stuff in my kitchen! I have things where they are for a reason so they are most convenient for me.


----------



## angelsthreeinc (Nov 18, 2013)

Since we are on this theme- I have to join in with a little praise for my hubby! I could not so my soaping adventure without him! He is my CFO, my team mate at craft events, and he lets me vent on him! I love what soaping has done for our relationship! Too bad he won't see this love note! But all of you ladies will ! ;-)


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, HE does most of the cooking, so for him to offer up one of HIS cupboards for my stuff was really sweet.  He does always make sure that the stuff I use most often is in easy reach also.

and today, he kept going to the hardware store and the basement and I asked what he was working on -- ohhh just a project I saw online. So later he brings me a nice sturdy wooden mold with removable sides! Wow! I think he likes helping with my new hobby!


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 19, 2013)

Your own cabinet AND a new mold!  He defiantly gets the awesome husband award!  Too sweet


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 19, 2013)

And this one, because Jellybelly insisted it was a better view. 



Why does it post the pics twice?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a nice husband and a cute kitty. My husband has built all my molds (10) as well as my display shelves for my shows and my multi bar wire loaf cutter. He's been a rock through this adventure.


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 22, 2013)

That's wonderful! I just think it's amazing when our SO's take an active interest and show their support, instead of being 'oh that's nice dear' about it.  My hubby has been sending me recipes by email when I'm at work, and now he's eyeing that wire soap cutter thing too! Think yours would share the plans for the soap cutter maybe?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm actually laughing out loud at the random cat in the image!

But I think it's great when our other halves support us - my wife (The Admirable Lady) is always coming up with ideas, letting me prattle away about things that she really doesn't understand but listens anyway when I talk about full gels and cure times.  Then asks if I want a crock pot for Christmas!  

It helps that she'll get a load of things from it, herself, as well as a ready supply of gifts for friends, but still she loves that I am so passionate about soaping.


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 25, 2013)

That's Jellybelly. She takes an interest in just about everything lol


----------

